# سمات الخدمة الناجحة



## ramzy1913 (8 سبتمبر 2010)

*سلام ونعمة://
سمات الخدمة الناجحة 
مرقس 2: 1-12
1ثُمَّ دَخَلَ كَفْرَنَاحُومَ أَيْضًا بَعْدَ أَيَّامٍ، فَسُمِعَ أَنَّهُ فِي بَيْتٍ. 2وَلِلْوَقْتِ اجْتَمَعَ كَثِيرُونَ حَتَّى لَمْ يَعُدْ يَسَعُ وَلاَ مَا حَوْلَ الْبَابِ. فَكَانَ يُخَاطِبُهُمْ بِالْكَلِمَةِ. 3وَجَاءُوا إِلَيْهِ مُقَدِّمِينَ مَفْلُوجًا يَحْمِلُهُ أَرْبَعَةٌ. 4وَإِذْ لَمْ يَقْدِرُوا أَنْ يَقْتَرِبُوا إِلَيْهِ مِنْ أَجْلِ الْجَمْعِ، كَشَفُوا السَّقْفَ حَيْثُ كَانَ. وَبَعْدَ مَا نَقَبُوهُ دَلَّوُا السَّرِيرَ الَّذِي كَانَ الْمَفْلُوجُ مُضْطَجِعًا عَلَيْهِ. 5فَلَمَّا رَأَى يَسُوعُ إِيمَانَهُمْ، قَالَ لِلْمَفْلُوجِ: «يَا بُنَيَّ، مَغْفُورَةٌ لَكَ خَطَايَاكَ». 6وَكَانَ قَوْمٌ مِنَ الْكَتَبَةِ هُنَاكَ جَالِسِينَ يُفَكِّرُونَ فِي قُلُوبِهِمْ: 7«لِمَاذَا يَتَكَلَّمُ هذَا هكَذَا بِتَجَادِيفَ؟ مَنْ يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يَغْفِرَ خَطَايَا إِلاَّ اللهُ وَحْدَهُ؟» 8فَلِلْوَقْتِ شَعَرَ يَسُوعُ بِرُوحِهِ أَنَّهُمْ يُفَكِّرُونَ هكَذَا فِي أَنْفُسِهِمْ، فَقَالَ لَهُمْ:«لِمَاذَا تُفَكِّرُونَ بِهذَا فِي قُلُوبِكُمْ؟ 9أَيُّمَا أَيْسَرُ، أَنْ يُقَالَ لِلْمَفْلُوجِ: مَغْفُورَةٌ لَكَ خَطَايَاكَ، أَمْ أَنْ يُقَالَ: قُمْ وَاحْمِلْ سَرِيرَكَ وَامْشِ؟ 10وَلكِنْ لِكَيْ تَعْلَمُوا أَنَّ لابْنِ الإِنْسَانِ سُلْطَانًا عَلَى الأَرْضِ أَنْ يَغْفِرَ الْخَطَايَا». قَالَ لِلْمَفْلُوجِ: 11«لَكَ أَقُولُ: قُمْ وَاحْمِلْ سَرِيرَكَ وَاذْهَبْ إِلَى بَيْتِكَ!». 12فَقَامَ لِلْوَقْتِ وَحَمَلَ السَّرِيرَ وَخَرَجَ قُدَّامَ الْكُلِّ، حَتَّى بُهِتَ الْجَمِيعُ وَمَجَّدُوا اللهَ قَائِلِينَ:«مَا رَأَيْنَا مِثْلَ هذَا قَطُّ!».نري في معجزة شفاء المفلوج ( المشلول) من خلال الرجال الأربعة الحاملين له نموذجاً رائعاً للخدمة الناجحة والتي تتسم بثلاث سمات أساسية 
(1) التضحية (2) الإبداع (3) التعاون
(1) الخدمة المُضحية :- 
لقد كانت هناك مجموعة من الأسباب والعوائق التي كان يمكنهم الإعتذار بسببها ,
(1) فلقد كان الزحام كثيراً حتى ان البيت لم يسع ولا ما حوله.
(2) مشغولية الرب يسوع فقد كان يخاطب الجموع بالكلمة أنه ليس الوقت المناسب.
(3)صعوبة الوصول إلية لو5: 18, 19" 18وَإِذَا بِرِجَال يَحْمِلُونَ عَلَى فِرَاشٍ إِنْسَانًا مَفْلُوجًا، وَكَانُوا يَطْلُبُونَ أَنْ يَدْخُلُوا بِهِ وَيَضَعُوهُ أَمَامَهُ. 19وَلَمَّا لَمْ يَجِدُوا مِنْ أَيْنَ يَدْخُلُونَ بِهِ لِسَبَبِ الْجَمْعِ،" 
(4) وجود الكثير من المرضى لو5: 17"17وَفِي أَحَدِ الأَيَّامِ كَانَ يُعَلِّمُ، وَكَانَ فَرِّيسِيُّونَ وَمُعَلِّمُونَ لِلنَّامُوسِ جَالِسِينَ وَهُمْ قَدْ أَتَوْا مِنْ كُلِّ قَرْيَةٍ مِنَ الْجَلِيلِ وَالْيَهُودِيَّةِ وَأُورُشَلِيمَ. وَكَانَتْ قُوَّةُ الرَّبِّ لِشِفَائِهِمْ." 
لقد كان عند هؤلاء الرجال عدة أسباب مقبولة ومنطقية للإعتذار أو على الأقل التأجيل إلي وقتٍ آخر ولا يستطيع أحد ان يلومهم عليها , ولكن كان شعارهم سوف نخدمك مهما كانت التكلفة والتضحية . نعم إن تضحية هؤلاء الرجال أدت إلي نجاح خدمتهم , وهكذا علينا نحن أيضاً أن نضحي بالجهد والمال والوقت ويكون للخدمة المقام الأول في حياتنا. 
شروط الخدمة المُضحية :-
(أ) الحب الحقيقي للمريض وليس الحب الشّكلي :- 
شرط أساسي لابد أن تتسم به الخدمة المُضحية إلا وهو الحب , لا يمكن لهؤلاء الرجال أن يتحمّلوا كل هذا التعب والعناء ما لم يكن لديهم محبة حقيقية لهذا المريض , فبالرغم من مرض هذا الشخص بهذا المرض العضال ( لقد كان مشلولاً شلل كامل لا يستطيع أن يتحرك أو يساعد نفسه ولو بأقل القليل) , كما ان نظرة المجتمع اليهودي لهذا المريض انه رجلٌ خاطي , ولكن المحبة الحقيقية التي كانت عند هؤلاء الرجال جعلتهم لا يقيموا وزناً لكل هذه الاعتبارات , بل قادتهم أن يقدموا كل التضحيات لمساعدة هذا الانسان. 
(ب) الإقتناع :-
الإقتناع بالقضية أمر مهم جداً, ففاقد الشئ لا يعطية , فلو لم يكن هؤلاء الرجال عندهم القناعة الكاملة بقضية هذا المريض لما استطاعوا أن يضحوا حتى يكملوا العمل , فالخدمة بدون إقتناع تكون مجرد روتين , فتكون خدمة بلا ثمر وبالتالي لا يمكن الاستمرار فيها خاصة لو كان هناك تكلفة باهضة لهذه الخدمة , أما الخدمة التي تتم عن إقتناع فلابد أن تأتي بثمر والله يبارك في العمل . 
ولنا في نحميا مثال كتابي رائع عن شخص ضحى براحته وحياته المرفهة ومركزه في شوشن القصر كساقي للملك , لكنه اتخذ قراره بالعوده إلي أورشليم وذلك لأنه كان لديه إقتناع كامل بقضيتة نحميا 2: 3 " وبرغم كل المصاعب والمعوقات التي واجهته في اعادة بناء السور سواء داخلية أم خارجية , لكنه تمم العمل في النهاية وكانت يد الرب معه. 
(2) الخدمة الخلاّقة ( المُبدِعة ) :-
لقد واجهة الرجال الأربعة تحديات متعددة وكان يمكنهم أن يتراجعوا ويقولوا ليس بالإمكان أن نفعل شيء ويعودوا من حيث أتوا , لكنهم لم يفكروا بهذه الطريقة السلبية وفكروا في عمل شيء جديد
بشكل إيجابي خلاّق. 
فلابد اثناء الخدمة أن تواجهنا صعوبات وتحديات ولكن علينا أن نكون خلاّقين ومُبدعين غير عاملين عمل الرب بأيدي مرتخية (أنظر أرمياء48: 10, كما نصح الرسول بولس تلميذه تيموثاوس 2تي2: 3 " فَاشْتَرِكْ أَنْتَ فِي احْتِمَالِ الْمَشَقَّاتِ كَجُنْدِيٍّ صَالِحٍ لِيَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ." , و نحن ناظرين إلي رئيس الإيمان ومكمله يسوع الذي من أجل السرور الموضوع أمامه , احتمل  مستهيناً بالخزي فجلس في يمين العظمة في الأعالي , نعم ستواجهنا صعوبات ولكن علينا أن نفكر بصبر وتصميم وتسليم لله سنجد حلولاً كثيرة.
(3) الخدمة المتعاونه :- 
التعاون شرط رئيسي وضروري لنجاح الخدمة بل وأي عمل روحي , وهذا ما يؤكده الرسول بولس حيث يشبّه الكنسية كجسد واحد للمسيح, والجسد به أعضاء كثيرة ولكي يقوم الجسد بدوره لابد أن يقوم الأعضاء بالتعاون معاً , رو12: 4, 5 "فَإِنَّهُ كَمَا فِي جَسَدٍ وَاحِدٍ لَنَا أَعْضَاءٌ كَثِيرَةٌ، وَلكِنْ لَيْسَ جَمِيعُ الأَعْضَاءِ لَهَا عَمَلٌ وَاحِدٌ،هكَذَا نَحْنُ الْكَثِيرِينَ: جَسَدٌ وَاحِدٌ فِي الْمَسِيحِ، وَأَعْضَاءٌ بَعْضًا لِبَعْضٍ، كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ لِلآخَرِ." ,وهذا ما حدث مع نحميا في إعادة بناء السور, فلقد اشترك الشعب كله في العمل كلٌ امام بيته (إقرأ نحميا إصحاح 3) وهكذا تم إنجاز العمل بنجاح وتمجد الله في الشعب أمام أعين الجميع.
ولكن يعطي الرسول بولس بعداً آخر في رسالته إلي كنيسة كورنثوس التي انقسمت البعض مع بولس والآخر مع أبولس فيقول من هو بولس ؟ومن هو أبولس؟ بل خادمان آمنتم بواسطتهما فإننا نحن عاملان مع الله, 1كو3: 5-9" 5 فَمَنْ هُوَ بُولُسُ؟ وَمَنْ هُوَ أَبُلُّوسُ؟ بَلْ خَادِمَانِ آمَنْتُمْ بِوَاسِطَتِهِمَا، وَكَمَا أَعْطَى الرَّبُّ لِكُلِّ وَاحِدٍ: أَنَا غَرَسْتُ وَأَبُلُّوسُ سَقَى، لكِنَّ اللهَ كَانَ يُنْمِي. 7 إِذًا لَيْسَ الْغَارِسُ شَيْئًا وَلاَ السَّاقِي، بَلِ اللهُ الَّذِي يُنْمِي... 9 فَإِنَّنَا نَحْنُ عَامِلاَنِ مَعَ اللهِ، وَأَنْتُمْ فَلاَحَةُ اللهِ، بِنَاءُ اللهِ." وهنا نرى إننا ونحن نخدم نتعاون معاً ونضع إيدينا في يد بعضنا البعض في يد الله نفسه لإتمام الخدمة الموكلة إلينا فما أروع هذا الإمتياز. 
دعونا نتعاون أحبائي ونضع أيدينا بيد بعضنا البعض وننكر ذواتنا ونعطي المجد لله الذي يستحق ان يأخذ كل المجد والإكرام والسجود والعبادة فليس الغارس شيئاً ولا الساقي شيئاً بل الله الذي يُنمي , ودعونا نقول مع نحميا "إِلهَ السَّمَاءِ يُعْطِينَا النَّجَاحَ، وَنَحْنُ عَبِيدُهُ نَقُومُ وَنَبْنِي." ( نح2: 20) 
ملاحظات :- 
(1) إذا أردت ان تخدم خدمة ناجحة لابد أن تتصف خدمتك بهذه الصفات التضحية...الإبداع... التعاون.
(2)كن متكلاً علي الله ولا تتكل علي نفسك لكي لا تفشل.
(3) نخدم بالرجاء والأمل فالله لم يُعطينا روح الفشل بل روح المحبه والقوة النصح. 
(4) أخدم بسلوكك أكثر من عظاتك ( كن قدوة ) , أجعل الناس يرون المسيح فيك. 

 Click this bar to view the full image. 

*


----------



## روزي86 (8 سبتمبر 2010)

تسلم ايدك يا رمزي

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## ramzy1913 (8 سبتمبر 2010)

اشكرك اختى العزيزة روزى الرب يباركك


----------



## النهيسى (8 سبتمبر 2010)

*
 رائع جدا جدا شكرا

الرب يبارككم*


----------



## Rosetta (8 سبتمبر 2010)

*شكراااااااا للموضوع يا رمزي 
ربنا يبارك خدمتك ​*


----------



## ramzy1913 (9 سبتمبر 2010)

اشكرك عزيزتى الرب يباركك


----------



## ramzy1913 (9 سبتمبر 2010)

اشكرك اخى العزيز النهيسى الرب يباركك


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 سبتمبر 2010)

موضوع جميل جدا 
ميررررسى على الموضوع يا رمزى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## ramzy1913 (12 سبتمبر 2010)

اشكرك اخى كوكو الرب يباركك


----------

